# Recherche OS pour serveur



## Galphanet (2 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Je recherche un OS hyper minimaliste pour faire tourner un serveur apache et mysql.

Pourriez-vous de conseiller, si possible le plus exotique possible. (prenez cela comme un concours !)

C'est pour faire tourner sur un serveur bi-pro Xeon 64 bits et 4 Go de ram.

J'ai 3 possibilités pour l'instant:

CentOS (pas très original)
OpenSolaris (ca peut être une bonne expérience)
OpenVMS (alors là...)
Quelqu'un a des idées ?

Merci !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2007)

FreeBSD, linux ?

ou si vraiment la parano te d&#233;range pas : OpenBSD. Mais &#224; ce niveaux prend open solaris.


----------



## Galphanet (2 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> FreeBSD, linux ?
> 
> ou si vraiment la parano te dérange pas : OpenBSD. Mais à ce niveaux prend open solaris.


 
Ouais mais là il tourne déjà sur freebsd.
L'idée étant de le faire tourner sur un os vraiment pas commun.
j'ai jamais utilisé opensolaris, est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé?
 merci


----------



## Warflo (2 Août 2007)

Juste par curiosité: quel intérêt d'utiliser un OS "exotique" ?


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Août 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> Juste par curiosit&#233;: quel int&#233;r&#234;t d'utiliser un OS "exotique" ?


la curiosit&#233; justement 


enfin je dis &#231;a mais Galphanet &#224; peut-&#234;tre une raison encore meilleure


----------



## Galphanet (3 Août 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> la curiosité justement
> 
> 
> enfin je dis ça mais Galphanet à peut-être une raison encore meilleure


La curiosité et envie de tester quelque chose de différent


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2007)

Tu as ReactOS, qui est une sorte de clone de Ouinedoze 
Tu as &#233;videmment QNX,forc&#233;ment minimaliste puisque temps r&#233;el.
Tu as SkyOS, anciennement gratuit mais plus maintenant (29 &#8364. C'est devenu assez mignon.
Tu as Ha&#239;ku qui, pour tous ceux qui ont une tendresse pour BeOS, reste int&#233;ressant [il y a plein d'autres clones de BeOS, dont Zeta mais l'avenir de ce dernier semble compromis ou bien s&#251;r BeOS lui-m&#234;me (j'ai encore les CDs )].

Je t'invite &#224; regarder ici. De quoi avoir l'embarras du choix


----------



## Galphanet (3 Août 2007)

Salut,
Merci pour tes propositions. J'avais &#233;t&#233; voir sur wikipedia dans la partie Unix/BSD, ReactOS ne m'a pas convaincu, je pensais &#224; BeOS, en tout cas essayer...

QNX est am&#233;ricain, donc j'&#233;vite, cela m'emb&#234;te de payer pour SkyOS mais je vais quand m&#234;me regarder, Ha&#239;ku et Zeta m'avaient interpell&#233;s, faut aussi que je lise un peu plus.

Dans la page que tu m'as donn&#233;e, j'ai fait le tour, &#224; part les BSD, il reste shark (plutot orient&#233; desktop), fiasco (c'est juste un microkernel), et RTEMS.

Je vais un peu tous les essayer, mais je pense que je vais quand m&#234;me rester sur un openBSD ou une debian.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2007)

Minix ?


----------



## Galphanet (3 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Minix ?


J'y ai aussi pensé, mais c'est trop...minial :love:


----------



## tatouille (12 Août 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> Je recherche un OS hyper minimaliste pour faire tourner un serveur apache et mysql.
> 
> Pourriez-vous de conseiller, si possible le plus exotique possible. (prenez cela comme un concours !)
> ...



le + adapt&#233; &#224; un serveur minimaliste stable et robuste 
sera une OpenBSD voir une NetBSD c'est ce qui prendra le moins de place
apr&#232;s ce qui suit est une Debian sachant que NetBSD est vraiment profil&#233; pour x86_64
pas de soucis lors de compilation ecetera et apr&#232;s oui OpenSolaris qui derriere XNU est 
&#224; mon sens le meilleur kern Unix mais un peu + gros que ses cousins

je ne propose pas FreeBSD ? c'est pourtant ma cath&#233;drale , mais c'est en fonction de ton hardware

les xeon sont des EMT64 (Extended Memory Technology 64) mais reste 32 bit
la seul vraie architecture 64bit est AMD 64


++


----------



## Galphanet (12 Août 2007)

Bah je pense que je vais rester sur une Debian ou un OpenBSD...
Merci à tous en tout cas !


----------

